# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Problems with saving maps.

## kramer

Twice now i have planned a route and saved the map. The map appears in my saved map box on the top left and i can pull it up anytime while the browser stays open. My question is how do i pull the map up say after i log off or reopen the browser to make corrections or additions to it? Any guidance would be appreciated. Thank You.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Kramer,


Thanks for trying the maps and making a post here.  Can you tell me what browser and type of computer you're using?  (Mac or PC). By any chance are you using Internet Explorer (IE) 8.0?

1.  Are you creating the maps on Map Wizard or Map Center?  (*Actually, it looks like you were using Map Center -- good work)*

This mapping application is intended to do EXACTLY what you wrote.  Design one, save it, go back and edit and save over and over until it's the way you want it.

Standing by for your response.

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Once Saved in Map Wizard....you can open your map and edit in a couple of places on Map Center -- Either in the list for "My Maps" under the name you gave it.

Or under "My Calculated Routes" and it will be under the name of the start and finish locations.

There was a problem with code that affected IE 8.0 (now fixed) and we thought we had figured out a way to bypass any cached code on your machine, but one thing you could try is to empty the Temporary Files on IE.  IE does a lousy job of emptying those on any kind of normal basis.

**P.S. The way this is done is to go to Tools > Delete Browsing History > Put a check box in the Temporary Files box > Click delete

Then close and re-open the IE browser, it should work fine then!

But let me know if this solves it!

Mark

----------


## kramer

Thanks for the timely reply. I did delete my browsing history with no improvement. I do have IE 8.0. I tried another test route and was unable to pull it back up again once i closed the browser. However this time i was given an error message saying the calculated route was not found. when i click on the calculated route it pulls it right up but only if i have not closed the browser. upon closing the browser all data is lost and i have to start over.

----------


## glc

Can you try a different browser such as Firefox and see if it does the same thing?

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Every browser but IE 8.0 works fine, I thought we had solved this -- for about the 3rd time.  

The good news is that nothing is really lost, I can see the data in the db, the bad news  is we're not sure why you can't recall that info.

If you're using IE 8.0, we know you're using a PC.  What operating system is this?

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

I've been working on that bug for days, but now I can't reproduce it.  My IE 8.0 runs on XP and it works fine every time.

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> I tried another test route and was unable to pull it back up again once i closed the browser. However this time i was given an error message saying the calculated route was not found. when i click on the calculated route it pulls it right up but only if i have not closed the browser. upon closing the browser all data is lost and i have to start over.


Are you creating this route on the Map Center Page?  If so, the calculated route won't be listed in the the "My Maps" it will be in "My Calculated Routes".

We've seen that error and thought we has found a permanent fix for this.  None of our test machines can now duplicate this problem.

If you could list what you steps you did, maybe we can think of something.

Mark

----------

